
Understanding Reduced-Voltage Operation in Modern DRAM Devices (2017) [pdf] - luu
http://www.pdl.cmu.edu/PDL-FTP/NVM/17sigmetrics_voltron.pdf
======
NotCamelCase
Great and informative paper, really liked reading it! Their findings on how
data errors caused by lowering supply voltage even further, vary within
different regions of the chips is super interesting.

You know there is a good read ahead when "References" alone takes 5 pages.

------
Pelam
I dread to imagine the hacks with the new generations of controllers and DRAM
deploying clever technologies like these.

Rowhammer could look like a kids toy.

I hope any new specs will require mandatory software tuned throttles for
accessing any cells that are "electrically adjacent" in any way.

The way I see it, there should be little reason to allow fast repeated access
to any small number of cells in a system. The caches are there to pick up such
access anyway. AFAIK all the rowhammer type attacks use some method of
bypassing the caches. Having some kind of performance degradation in the
corner case of a program intentionally bypassing the caches should be
preferable to having crazy security problems.

